# Know what type of Collets these are?



## roadie33 (Jan 4, 2015)

I picked these up at an auction with some other stuff in a box I wanted.
You all know how that happens!!!
I got the boxes home and started going thru them and found these collets.
I want to know what type they are and if I could use them somehow on my Lathe.
Some say Hardinge, Brown & Sharpe, and 2 of them nothing, just the size.


----------



## Larry (Jan 4, 2015)

I had an old index mill that used the Harding collets . Hope that helps


----------



## Andre (Jan 4, 2015)

The larger ones look like they are for a turret lathe of some kind. Maybe the others ate MT collets? I find it interesting how the one has serrated jaws.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 4, 2015)

Andre said:


> The larger ones look like they are for a turret lathe of some kind. Maybe the others ate MT collets? I find it interesting how the one has serrated jaws.



That one has the best markings on it, but it doesn't say what type.

I figured if they were 5c, 3at, or 3c they would have that stamped on them somewhere.
Would like to find out what type they are to see if I can use them or try to sell them.


----------



## Wdnich (Jan 5, 2015)

From the ones I can see  I see a  #11  , and a #10. That is the collet size. I used to have a website bookmarked that had a breakdown of all the collet dimensions, can not seem to find it.  I believe they are older screw machine collets for feeding bar stock. Hardinge now makes adapters to use alot of the older collets in the newer cnc mills and lathes. Sad thing is the parts are way out there.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Jan 5, 2015)

They are collets and feed fingers used on Brown and Sharpe screw machines.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lucky 13 said:


> They are collets and feed fingers used on Brown and Sharpe screw machines.



Who would be able to use them, and how would I describe them to sell?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 5, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Who would be able to use them, and how would I describe them to sell?



Who would be able to use them?  People who own Brown & Sharpe screw machines

How would I describe them?  As Lucky 13 said above.

You have no clue what size screw machine they will fit.  

The feed fingers, give a OD dimension of them in the description.  They should be marked for the size stock they are sized for.

The collets, some one mentioned 10 or 11's. Again give a OD dimension and length.  The size stock they will handle should be stamped on the face of the collets.

Only people with Brown & Sharpe screw machines will know if they will work with their machines.

Something else to think about, there are gobs of this stuff out there in surplus.  Best to group it two groups, 1) for the fingers, 2) for the collets.  A price of $9.95 per group is too much IMHO.

Good luck selling them!


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 5, 2015)

If another member had a use for them, they can have them for the cost of shipping in flat rate USPS box.

I remember seeing 3/32, 1/8, 5/16, 11/32.
I think there were 2 of the 3/32.
I'll try and get a more accurate size tomorrow night.


----------

